# Do I really need to have my puppy tested for worms?



## sun11ny14 (Sep 20, 2009)

*I've done a lot of research and got my puppy from a responsible breeder that does all the health tests. My puppy had been de-wormed twice with the breeder and once with me. The Vet tells me to bring in a stool sample as there's a lot of parasites that are not visible to naked eyes. But my breeder says the worm test is really not really necessary. Now I am a bit confused on what to go by and I definitely want to do the right thing for my puppy. NYC prices are very high, I pay $75 just for an office visit. The stool test is going to cost me $48, now my question is, is that really necessary? Or is my vet just trying to rip me off some more? Any help and advice will be much appreciated. *


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I would do it. Scooter had been dewormed twice when we brought him home and he had a parasite and had to be treated for it.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm sure everyone will have a different opinion on this one... My vet has never requested a stool sample. I have only brought Lola's stool sample in if I thought I saw a worm [they look like little pieces of spaghetti]. I thought I saw something peculiar, but the test came back negative [guess I'm a little paranoid]. Also, if she gets diarrhea for more than a day I would bring in in [she hasn't yet], or if I know she's been exposed to something.

If you want to do the test, you shouldn't have to bring your puppy in and pay for an office visit, just drop the sample off and they can send it to the lab. $48 is high, I pay $30 in LA. But its a small price to pay for peace of mind because I can be a bit of a worry wart when it comes to my pup.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You might also see what looks like rice grains in the poo.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

sun11ny14, sorry to ask off topic, but where is your breeder located? Just wondering if you have one of my puppy Chuy's littermates, he's from Bobbi in Lexington SC.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Looking at the BIG picture would you feel better doing all the test's or wondering..........?
Carole


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

A recheck for a puppy that has had worms is not unusual. I too would drop off a sample and if he needs medication it is normally by weight. No reason to pay an office visit for this.

The little things you see that look like rice in the poop are tape worm segments and they are usually on an older puppy/dog. They get those from eating fleas. Tape worms are not life threating. Other worms you don’t see can be very serious.


----------



## sun11ny14 (Sep 20, 2009)

maryam187 said:


> sun11ny14, sorry to ask off topic, but where is your breeder located? Just wondering if you have one of my puppy Chuy's littermates, he's from Bobbi in Lexington SC.


I got my puppy from Chris Gardener from Salt Lake City


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Has the pup's stool been checked lately? If not, YES....and I plan to have Dexter's stool yearly.


----------



## sun11ny14 (Sep 20, 2009)

SMARTY said:


> A recheck for a puppy that has had worms is not unusual. I too would drop off a sample and if he needs medication it is normally by weight. No reason to pay an office visit for this.
> 
> The little things you see that look like rice in the poop are tape worm segments and they are usually on an older puppy/dog. They get those from eating fleas. Tape worms are not life threating. Other worms you don't see can be very serious.


Well I am going to get her last set of distemper done anyway so that's when I was asked to also bring in the stool sample. The first 24-32 hours my puppy was a bit sleepy and out of the weather when I gave her this half a pill of de-wormer that my Vet gave me. I haven't noticed any worms in her stool & her stool is always firm. I am on a bit of a budget here since I flew all the way to Salt Lake City from NYC just to pick up me puppy. So yeah I went way over my budget so I was just wondering is this really necessary? I usually don't trust what the Vet tells me as he wanted to give my less than 16 weeks old puppy the rabies shot along with the distemper combo. I refused right away as I know how harsh the rabies can be on such a small puppy especially with a combo.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Find a new vet that you feel comfortable with.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I never had to have my guys checked for worms, because they were dewormed as puppies. They've been on worm prevention since pups, because I have a worm phobia! Not sure if it's necessary though.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

I wonder the same thing. As a small puppy, I was asked to bring in a stool sample every time we went to the vet. Is it necesary every month or two to do this when they're babes? I did because I was afraid not to in case it was necesary : )

I can understand having it done yearly/checkup, if they scoot or if you see strange white things in their poop.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My vet does it as part of the yearly check-up.


----------



## sun11ny14 (Sep 20, 2009)

And the thing is she's already been wormed 3 times...twice with my breeder and once with me


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am also a new owner of two puppies. I would do as the VET suggests. I would rather feel safe than sorry afterwards. I am also taking my puppies in for their third set of shots next week. I was told though that you should not give Havanese a vaccine for Liptospirosis as it causes a high allergic reaction in them. Is this true?

Leena


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

leena365 said:


> I am also a new owner of two puppies. I would do as the VET suggests. I would rather feel safe than sorry afterwards. I am also taking my puppies in for their third set of shots next week. I was told though that you should not give Havanese a vaccine for Liptospirosis as it causes a high allergic reaction in them. Is this true?
> 
> Leena


I believe that's true. I don't give that. I only don't over vaccinate. I do titers and rabies, only because it's the law.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

If you don't like the vet, I would change now. What happens when there is an emergency and you have to rely on that vet's judgment call.


----------



## sun11ny14 (Sep 20, 2009)

leena365 said:


> I am also a new owner of two puppies. I would do as the VET suggests. I would rather feel safe than sorry afterwards. I am also taking my puppies in for their third set of shots next week. I was told though that you should not give Havanese a vaccine for Liptospirosis as it causes a high allergic reaction in them. Is this true?
> 
> Leena


I wouldn't fully depend on what my Vet says. Instead what I do is take note on what they're suggesting and then do my own research on the internet and make a wise decision. Sometimes if you fully depend on your Vet there might be problems. For example, my puppy is not even 16 weeks old and my Vet wanted to give her rabies with her third distemper combo shots. What would happen is she would have a bad allergic reaction from different vaccine working in different ways & end up in the hospital or sometimes even dead. Try to keep your combos as limited as possible.My distemper combo is only 4 in 1, there are ones out there that is 7 in 1 9 in 1 which your Vet or Vet tech will suggest you to get. A lot of these are not really necessary and will have a bad reaction to your puppy, after all Havanese is a toy breed. Its just the matter of educating your self and doing research so your in the same page as your Vet. Liptospirosis is not necessary unless you have a high alert in your area. Good luck!


----------



## sun11ny14 (Sep 20, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> If you don't like the vet, I would change now. What happens when there is an emergency and you have to rely on that vet's judgment call.


I mean the Vet is okay longest I am on the same page. He is also doing the microchip for free, but I am providing the supply. The thing is I don't drive and the rest of the Vets are far from my house, this it the only closest one next to me. So I am kinda limited there.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Get a new Vet! 

As for the vaccines, I believe Dexter got the Rabies vaccine a few days after the other vaccine.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

sun11ny14 said:


> I mean the Vet is okay longest I am on the same page. He is also doing the microchip for free, but I am providing the supply. The thing is I don't drive and the rest of the Vets are far from my house, this it the only closest one next to me. So I am kinda limited there.


Yes, but you might not be on the same page. Honestly, I would get a new vet. I live in NYC as well and my two go on the subway (in a carrier) no problem. There's no reason why you should be limited to something close to you!

My vet is in a completely different neighborhood because I didn't like any vets around my area and this particular vet practices homeopathic treatments/cures and does not believe in over-vaccination, which was important to me. It's a bit of a pain to go there but it gives me peace of mind knowing that I trust my vet. I highly recommend you take him to a vet that you are comfortable with.


----------



## sun11ny14 (Sep 20, 2009)

Lina said:


> Yes, but you might not be on the same page. Honestly, I would get a new vet. I live in NYC as well and my two go on the subway (in a carrier) no problem. There's no reason why you should be limited to something close to you!
> 
> My vet is in a completely different neighborhood because I didn't like any vets around my area and this particular vet practices homeopathic treatments/cures and does not believe in over-vaccination, which was important to me. It's a bit of a pain to go there but it gives me peace of mind knowing that I trust my vet. I highly recommend you take him to a vet that you are comfortable with.


Where exactly is your Vet located? I really like the homeopathic idea. I had in mind to wait till my pup was a year old then give her rabies & after that do titers and keep records. As I have researched and found out rabies are very harsh and usually exists in bats and raccoons and is not a problem in dogs and cats in the US. But according to my Vet NYC laws does not accept titer tests. I will be making a topic about this subject soon and see what the others has to say as well.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Do you guys find any reactions from your Havanese puppies after they have been vaccinated? I am going on Monday for their next set of vaccines and I just want to know what to expect.

Leena


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Rabies is required in New York. I would suggest you do her rabies at 5-6 months or so. Both of mine did it at that point with no side effects whatsoever. The 1 year booster is definitely necessary for the distemper/parvo and you can get the 3 year rabies after a year (required by law). You won't have to do titers for rabies as it's required to get it every year. If you get the 3 year booster you won't have to worry about it again until your dog is 4 years old. As far as after the 1 year booster for distemper/parvo, though, a titer is totally acceptable. Kubrick just had his titers done in August and we found that his parvo immunity is low so he will have to get vaccinated for it - which I'm not too happy about, but with parvo running wild around here I feel better knowing he is safe.

My vet is probably too far for you (I live in Brooklyn and your profile says you live in Queens - I'm sure you can find a homeopathic vet nearer to you) but the website is here. My old vet was amazing from when I lived on the Upper East Side but once I moved to Brooklyn I had to find someone new. My vet on the UES was Carnegie Hill Veterinarians. They are not homeopathic but Dr. Miller was a wonderful vet for the first 2 years of Kubrick's life.


----------



## sun11ny14 (Sep 20, 2009)

How come my signature picture looks so tiny compare to others? (


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sun11ny14 said:


> Where exactly is your Vet located? I really like the homeopathic idea. I had in mind to wait till my pup was a year old then give her rabies & after that do titers and keep records. As I have researched and found out rabies are very harsh and usually exists in bats and raccoons and is not a problem in dogs and cats in the US. But according to my Vet NYC laws does not accept titer tests. I will be making a topic about this subject soon and see what the others has to say as well.


Vaccination schedules, and titers vs. vaccines are a completely different issue, but the reason that there are rarely problems with rabid dogs in the U.S. is not because they can't get it, it's because rabies vaccinations are required, and MOST people comply. A dog bitten by a rabid animal is very likely to become infected if not protected by a vaccine, and rabies is 100% fatal.

I don't know where this idea that rabies is "not a problem in dogs and cats in the U.S." came from... this isn't the first time I've heard it. But the REASON we have such a low incidence is because of a strong vaccination program.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

leena365 said:


> Do you guys find any reactions from your Havanese puppies after they have been vaccinated? I am going on Monday for their next set of vaccines and I just want to know what to expect.
> 
> Leena


I asked my vet to space out Kodi's vaccines more than they might otherwise have done, which meant more office visits for me. But it was worth it to me to not have his immune system challenged by too much at once. That said, except for some site-soreness for a couple of days after the distemper, he has had no problems with his vaccinations at all.

Karen


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I would hold off on the rabies as long as you can. At least separate it as far as you can from the parvo, at least a month. 
After the first year booster, most of the time they don't need another parvo. (sorry about Kubick Lina  ) Rabies seems to be the law everywhere.
Carole


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

A stool sample is important. Luke had been dewormed twice by his excellent breeder. He had no symptoms of any digestive tract disorder. However, his sample tested positive for a parasite puppies sometimes pick up from rabbit droppings. He probably got it during his last week with the breeder, when he was old enough to play with his litter mates in the backyard. The immune systems of adult dogs apparently prevent the parasite from taking hold in the dog; but not so with puppies. Our vet told us that if we didn't find the parasite and treat it, Luke may have continued not to show symptoms. However, the parasites would have robbed him of some of his nutrients, which could have affected his growth and even his health later on. So, I recommend testing. 

It was even necessary for us to test our older puppy to see if he by any chance picked the parasite up from Luke, who at the time was not yet house trained. Fortunately, he tested negative. In addition, Luke had to be retested a few weeks after his treatments because, when the parasite reproduces in an animal, it goes through a spore stage. The spores are not vulnerable to the drug used for treatment. If any spores remain after treatment (which goes on for awhile in order to catch all the parasites that emerge from the spore state before they can reproduce), the parasite can start multiplying again. Thankfully, Luke's treatment worked the first time.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

My vet charges 15$ for stool check. You need to do it, the worms will keep coming back if the pup has them which is not uncommon at all.


----------

